
Ask HN: Whatever happened to styling visited links? - sgdesign
A friend pointed out today on Twitter that major blogs like Techcrunch &#38; co don't style visited links any differently.<p>This came as a huge surprise for me, because I've been religiously styling my "a:visited" links for years (see my own blog: http://sachagreif.com) and never noticed that this practice was not as popular anymore.<p>Any explanation for this? Do you personally still style them?
======
ecaron
Modern browsers have begun deprecating the a:visited because of the privacy
problems that allowing it exposed. (More details on
[http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/03/privacy-related-changes-
com...](http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/03/privacy-related-changes-coming-to-
css-vistited/), but essentially I could have the CSS set your visited link to
a color, check that color in javascript and know if you'd been to that site.)

~~~
mooism2
You can still use :visited to change the link color, that's still supported,
and it's the most common way a visited link is styled differently from an
unvisited link. This way nothing gets positioned differently because a link
has been visited, and javascript can lie about a link's colour.

So this sounds like a deliberate design decision, or at least a genuine design
trend.

